
Will Samsung's Tizen Linux Beat Android in India? - arnieswap
http://www.linuxveda.com/2014/12/03/samsung-start-competing-android-one-india-tizen-device/
======
Zigurd
No.

But it could do OK if it has Android application compatibility, like
Blackberry 10.

